# henry backhoes



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

i have a henry backhoe and am not sure what year or model and was told that ac bought them out in the 60's they also made loaders for tractors if anybody has info on this would they email me thanks


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

I did some looking online and found a picture of a ac tractor with a henry backhoe new on ebay.It was a sales brochure from the back in the day and the model # was C10H does anybody have a ac backhoe 3pt attatchment like this?or some info on this


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I dont know anything about it but I didnt want you to think that people were ignoring you either. Sorry Im no help


----------



## llreckow (Mar 3, 2011)

Allis Chalmers made backhoe & loader in the 60's mounted them on the D-15 tractor.


----------



## bearwood (Jun 29, 2012)

llreckow et al - that would be the 615 backhoe/loader like I have. It wasn't mounted ON the tractor, rather it was built AROUND it. They made a superframe that the tractor basically fit inside of. This carried the hoe with stabilizers, provided a seam welded hyd. fluid reservoir, carried the loader arm on a riser section, anchored the loader rams, and went all the way forward to carry the front ballast weight and a beefier steering gear and axle. This was no 3pt. add-on backhoe!
G10 bolens - I believe that Henry made the backhoe unit for the 615 even before AC bought them. I don't know whether they're pretty much the same as Henry"s own model(s)
BYTHEWAY - Ive been told that the same basic 615/D15 was also used in a consruction type fork lift (model unknown?) that was arranged to be driven backwards - that is, with the tower behind the rear axle, the seat turned around, the brake and shuttle clutch linkage run back to a foot platform, and the steering is all hydraulic anyway so easy to have "behind" the seat. (Shuttle clutch is a wet clutch that can shift fwd. to rev. w/either 2 pedals, like on my hoe, or a back-and-forth hand stick. The trannie you would rarely shift, would have a shifter prob. like normal and not have a reverse, just 4 fwd.) My Regards to All!


----------

